# '05 Ram 2500 CTD Front end questions



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

My truck has approx. 52,000 miles and I just started to notice a squeak coming from the front axle when I turn the wheel either left or right. My driveway is a mile long, gravel, and goes up 600 feet in elevation, so I drive pretty slow and usually have the windows down. That is when I began to notice the squeaking. Also, on occasion, the steering wheel feels "notchy" or "jerky" when returning to center after a turn...

CV/U-joints going bad?

Ball joints seem to be tight...

I haven't had time to raise the front end and really give everything a once over... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd put my money on ball joints...the OEM joints came without grease fittings so they've been running dry since the day you bought the truck. 

If you end up having to replace them make sure you get ones that can be greased and you'll be good to go.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Camden;563037 said:


> I'd put my money on ball joints...the OEM joints came without grease fittings so they've been running dry since the day you bought the truck.
> 
> If you end up having to replace them make sure you get ones that can be greased and you'll be good to go.


The squeak comes with the revolution of the tire, not with the turning of the steering wheel, though...

Either way, I guess I'm probably going to replace everything, anyway...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

try this.... put the truck in 4x4 and see if it stops... or changes..., But sounds like a U joint.... 

Could be on ur drive shaft or ur axel shafts.... If u need help finding which one it is..then spary ONE (1) at a time with WD 40 , soaking it... then take it for a short drive... repeat the process till it stops, and you will find which joint it is....

Id say that you have about 20 k left belfore u need to start watching fount end stuff.... U joints are super common


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

TL697;563041 said:


> The squeak comes with the revolution of the tire, not with the turning of the steering wheel, though...
> 
> Either way, I guess I'm probably going to replace everything, anyway...


A "notchy" feeling in the wheel along with a squeak with every tire revolution while the steering is turned off center is pretty much a guarantee it's an axle U-joint. About normal with your current mileage.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

elite1msmith;563043 said:


> try this.... put the truck in 4x4 and see if it stops... or changes..., But sounds like a U joint....
> 
> Could be on ur drive shaft or ur axel shafts.... If u need help finding which one it is..then spary ONE (1) at a time with WD 40 , soaking it... then take it for a short drive... repeat the process till it stops, and you will find which joint it is....
> 
> Id say that you have about 20 k left belfore u need to start watching fount end stuff.... U joints are super common


This works, I have done this trick myself. Just be carefull not to soak the rotor down. Cut the wheel hard so you can see the hole u-joint.

My moneys on a u-joint. My gas truck went 70K before it needed them. The Cummins truck went out at 50k.
My Cummins truck just hit 71k, no ball joints yet. There is a set or moogs on the shelf though.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally put the jack under the front end...

Driver's side upper ball joint is going bad...

Axle u joints seemed fine...

Got an estimate to do all 4 ball joints - ~$700 w/ alignment using Moog greasables

Is that about right?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

TL697;563764 said:


> Finally put the jack under the front end...
> 
> Driver's side upper ball joint is going bad...
> 
> ...


Might want to double check those axle joints...a worn ball joint wont give you a rotational squeak. Ball joint time is also the perfect time to change the axle joints as well. It'll save you alot of green in the long run.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

TL697;563764 said:


> Finally put the jack under the front end...
> 
> Driver's side upper ball joint is going bad...
> 
> ...


That's an excellent price. I paid $200 more than that but my price did include the alignment.

EDIT: And listen to whatever B & B suggests...he's pretty much the head mechanic on this site


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

OUCH...

4 ball joints
2 u-joints
1 drag link/tie rod

$1250...

It was $440 for labor, and the rest was parts and tax...

Rediculous for a heavy-duty pick-up w/ 53,000 miles... 

They don't build'em like they used to...


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got an estimate for a little over $800 for non-greasable ball joints. That's for all 4 and an alignment.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

banksl&s;567241 said:


> I just got an estimate for a little over $800 for non-greasable ball joints. That's for all 4 and an alignment.


That's what I was quoted, but after they got everything apart, I had 1 bad axle u-joint, so I had both replaced to save on future labor... Also, they found that I had a bad tie rod end on the drag link...

Good luck.

By the way, how many miles on your truck?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The the ujoint in the rear shaft, rear position. That's a common failure on these trucks. I just replaced mine this morning at 85,000.

I would have sworn it was coming from the front up until a day ago when I started crawling around underneath and discovered the powdery rust coming from one of its caps.....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

TL697;563764 said:


> Finally put the jack under the front end...
> 
> Driver's side upper ball joint is going bad...
> 
> ...


pretty good price, but personally i would do it all your self, and save $$, then just take it in for the alingment


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i just brought my 04 2500 in w/ 45k on it and the whole front suspension needs work almost needs
4- ball joint
wheel hubs
U-joints
ohh and backin plates
2k worth.....too bad i bought an extended warranty and all items are covered! moog front end parts here i come!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

weeman97;568065 said:


> i just brought my 04 2500 in w/ 45k on it and the whole front suspension needs work almost needs
> 4- ball joint
> wheel hubs
> U-joints
> ...


Is this from the dealer ?
I find it very hard to believe all those parts are shot at once 
If it is from the dealer there will be NO Moog parts installed unless your paying.
The dealer parts are not to bad, so for $100 bucks for a new front end I would not complain. When I had my left front hub on my 05 replaced they said both were shot, I knew for a fact only one was bad, these guys make money replacing parts, if there giving away free parts installed I allways take them.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

where can i go to get moog parts? and yes this was the dealer. even if not everything is bad its all gettin replaced before winter!


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

TL697;563034 said:


> My truck has approx. 52,000 miles and I just started to notice a squeak coming from the front axle when I turn the wheel either left or right. My driveway is a mile long, gravel, and goes up 600 feet in elevation, so I drive pretty slow and usually have the windows down. That is when I began to notice the squeaking. Also, on occasion, the steering wheel feels "notchy" or "jerky" when returning to center after a turn...
> 
> CV/U-joints going bad?
> 
> ...


Guess what...

I just took my truck to the dealer today (mine is a 2006 2500 CTD) for the same thing you are describing but without the squeek or noise, but the same notchy, or shimmy feeling in the steering wheel when turning or returning to center from a turn, but you can also feel it in the front end a little as well. Notice it more when the truck is warm than when I first start off in the morning. Just turned 39k miles last night. Glad I have the extended warranty, should cover the U-joints and ball joints. I'll let you know what the dealer gets back to me with.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got off phone with dealer.

They are replacing all 4 upper and lower ball joints, and both U-joints in the front end. Covered under my ext. warranty for $100 ded. When I wanted to confirm that none of the parts that they were going to use had grease fittings, the service guy confirmed that they don't and if I have problems again within the warranty period that they would again replace them. So.. Looks like at about 80k miles I'll be getting a new set of ball joints and u-joints again right before my warranty expires. After that, I'll go with the Moog parts if I still own this one.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

SpruceLandscape;573959 said:


> Just got off phone with dealer.
> 
> They are replacing all 4 upper and lower ball joints, and both U-joints in the front end. Covered under my ext. warranty for $100 ded. When I wanted to confirm that none of the parts that they were going to use had grease fittings, the service guy confirmed that they don't and if I have problems again within the warranty period that they would again replace them. So.. Looks like at about 80k miles I'll be getting a new set of ball joints and u-joints again right before my warranty expires. After that, I'll go with the Moog parts if I still own this one.


I have the extended warranty... I wasn't aware it would cover ball joints...

Could have used a $100 Deductible instead of the $1250 I spent...

DAMN IT!...


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

OUCH! You should have paid more attention to your warranty when you bought it. On the other hand though... You're getting better parts put in now, whereas I'll probably be doing this again in another 2 years and 40k miles lol.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

SpruceLandscape;574234 said:


> OUCH! You should have paid more attention to your warranty when you bought it. On the other hand though... You're getting better parts put in now, whereas I'll probably be doing this again in another 2 years and 40k miles lol.


Just my luck, lately...

Just another unfortunate situation since moving here a year ago...

Honestly, I'm ready to move back to FL...


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i just had the work i stated done and now the u joints in the driveshaft are bad WTF!!!!! back to the dealer i go. next time they go i'm having ym shop put all moog parts in this is BS i dont abuse the truck it does not even have a plow yet!!! and in the 2 months i have owned it will have needed/gotten...
2- front wheel hubs
2- front u joints
4- ball joints
2 backin plates
1- alignment
and now 
2- driveshaft u- joints
the truck has 45k on it


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman97;574247 said:


> i just had the work i stated done and now the u joints in the driveshaft are bad WTF!!!!! back to the dealer i go. next time they go i'm having ym shop put all moog parts in this is BS i dont abuse the truck it does not even have a plow yet!!! and in the 2 months i have owned it will have needed/gotten...
> 2- front wheel hubs
> 2- front u joints
> 4- ball joints
> ...


I hear ya...

It's rediculous... Can't build a truck that will last at least 100,000 miles w/o major repairs... I had a '93 Chevy K-1500 4x4 that I traded at 197,000... And, I didn't do anything near what I'm expecting from my 2005 dodge...

WTF?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ur cost isnt that bad guys if you do the work yourself... its really no that hard


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

elite1msmith;574261 said:


> ur cost isnt that bad guys if you do the work yourself... its really no that hard


I agree... I would have done them myself if I wasn't currently living in a 5th wheel, tools in storage, and trying to build my house...

This is the first time I've ever paid someone to work on a vehicle... I've never paid for repairs before this one... AND, seems my warranty would have paid for it...


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

well the only reason i'm having the dealer do it is they are a 5 star dealer(bought the truck somewhere else) and its under a aftermarket warranty. then they dont fight me and its done by a dodge dealer and i only ahve to pay the 100.00 deductible.


----------

